# Revenge of Jealous Kitty



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

So yesterday i went outside to grab something from the yard and happened to pass a cat so i stopped to pet him of course, i couldnt resist. Well as i was petting him i FELT like someone was glaring at me, and as i looked around to find the source... there was Mystery sitting by the car glaring my way. I hadn't known he was there. So fast forward a bit, i'm inside and EVERYWHERE i go i feel like i'm being GLARED at. Mystery continued to follow me all day, whenever i sat down he would sit on the other side of the room and simply stare... never blinking! I finally had enough, and apologized to him for even looking at another cat and called him over for pets and worship so he would forgive me. I thought i had finally gained his forgiveness as he started walking my way, i was really happy since i hadnt got to cuddle all day, then at the last moment he turned and hopped onto one of the younger kids' laps to lay down. Which he never does, they move too much. I couldnt do anything but stare, i couldnt believe my Baby MeMe had rejected me. I was so dejected... i realized his plan had worked. I was very jealous. He didnt sleep with me last night. This morning i woke up to the disturbing feeling of being watched. I looked down and at the foot of the bed Mystery sat staring at me. I apologized for the umpteenth time and told him i love him and he's the only cat for me, and after another few minutes of staring, he FINALLY climbed up to the head of the bed and let me cuddle with him, then laid down by my head and went to sleep.

All has been forgiven ^_^
Next time i pet a cat i see though i need to remember to make sure Mystery is inside. Shhh dont tell him xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Too funny - Mystery really let you know you are not to go patting other cats, EVER. Lol


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omigosh :yikes, BrittyBear...I don't know...I'd be kinda creeped out by the whole _staring_ thing if my beloved cuddle-me kitty suddenly did that! Woah, is your kitty clever...I'd definitely think twice about petting another cat...scents from the other cat could linger on you, too! But it's great to know that Mystery has forgiven you! :smile: Thank goodness!

Interesting story!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That little guy knows how to make you pay! Too funny!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Cute story  It isn't jealousy though but his reaction to the scent of a strange cats. They have crazy good senses of smell and the scent of a strange cat can be really upsetting if they aren't used to it. He was following you because you had the scent on you. *shrugs*

I'm not trying to be a kill-joy, but it's really important that we don't humanize our pets too much. I regularly talk to people (pet training) who've made up their own little narrative for why their pets do certain things, and it can cause resentment to build up on the part of the human. When the reality is usually much much simpler.

As a side note, I'd actually suggest petting strange cats MORE. The more you do it and he doesn't actually see a strange kitty in his home the less it'll bug him. I pet sit all the time and regularly smell like a dozen different animals, my cats love giving me a thorough sniff-over when I get home, but don't care other than that. IMO it makes them more relaxed about it since you can't really completely avoid all other animals. (at least I can't, lol)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed. Jealousy is a human emotion, a cat isn't going to feel that. Just like they don't pee on the bed because a boyfriend slept over or poop in a shoe because you were out too late. 

Just doesn't work that way.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I understand that. And i'd never get mad at him for how he acts ^_^ i think its adorable. With Mystery it isnt always the scent... because i always wash my hands and change my clothes after being around another animal. He can be down the street and see me pet another animal and comes running to chase them off xD i understand cats dont have human emotions... but i do know my cat well enough, he gets mad if i even look like i'm going to pet Ashes or Shadow and jumps in the way. I'm his and he makes sure to let everyone know it xD it was just meant to be a funny story, its not the first time he's gotten made and given me the evil eyes all day, but this was the first time it lasted throughout a whole night lolz. Mystery may not feel jealousy since its a human emotion... but he certainly feels something... he dont like to share xP

I didnt mean to offend anyone with the story... sorry. I simply posted it to give everyone a laugh with Mystery's quirky ways. It certainly gives me a laugh to think about it xD sorry if i upset anyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, It is a Great Story! Very Cute and Mystery sounds like quite the little character!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

It was a funny and cute story, BrittyBear. Thank you for sharing it!

I'm with you in recognizing jealousy in your kitty. They DO get jealous. Jealousy isn't exclusive to humans.

Jealousy is an emotion, and the word typically refers to the negative thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, and anxiety over an anticipated loss of something and we all know that cats are capable of every single one of these feelings.
They are territorial (possessive) and will fight to keep what they feel is theirs and if they feel a loss of control, anxiety and insecurity.
How it manifests itself in the cat's reactions may not be the same as humans but they do feel jealousy, all the same.


Thanks again for sharing your story


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the article! I enjoyed it, Mystery is certainly possessive! It was very informative.  

I totally understand how he feels, i get jealous too when he chooses one of my friends' lap over mine xD gosh, dont we make a great pair lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

It is a great story, made me laugh. I relate to it as well. During our introduction of Kiki to the home, she would jump on my lap and then I would feel I was watched and find Lulu on the dining table behind staring at me intently. Guilt would wash over me and I would find myself explaining it would be her turn next.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz Jenny xD its funny how good cats are at with 'the look'. My cat can guilt trip me faster than any person can xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, My oldest cat, Peaches has perfected the "Go to Hades" look!
And when she's had enough play with someone, she Regally sits and gives whoever the "Look" and thats all it takes!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats great 10cats2dogs xD My favorite Mystery look is the look he gives me whenever i sneak attack him with kisses in his sleep. He gives me a look that says 'why do i put up with you?' It always makes me giggle. 

I love the 'Regally sits' comment because it fits cats so well xD alot of times the only word i can think of to describe a cats behavior is regal! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is that him on your Avatar?


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

I've definitely seen jealously expressed in my animals! Although we shou0ldnt "humanize" our animals it's still important, in my opinion, to realize that they do have feelings/thoughts/emotions. Us humans as a species can be quite elitist about mental capabilities of other animals.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't know if you want to call it jealousy, but this is partly how my husband is winning Mystique over. He will go up to Sunny and make a big fuss over him, and next thing you know here comes little Mystique sidling over to get a little of Dad's attention. Otherwise, half the time she can't be bothered with him lol.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> Is that him on your Avatar?


Were you asking me? I didnt know who you were asking but if me then yes xD thats my Mystery MeMe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Heather72754 said:


> I don't know if you want to call it jealousy, but this is partly how my husband is winning Mystique over. He will go up to Sunny and make a big fuss over him, and next thing you know here comes little Mystique sidling over to get a little of Dad's attention. Otherwise, half the time she can't be bothered with him lol.


Lolz! I can imagine this works very well. Best way to get a cats attention in my house is to pay attention to another cat xD 

Shadow does this to my sister, if she ignores him. He comes lays on me and purrs uber loud until she comes and picks him up xD he has her trained well. Sometimes though, if Mystery is around to see, he comes and lays on Shadow to gain my attention and then i get stuck with 2 cats laying on me one on top the other :l because my sis dont like moving Mystery, he glares at her lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

